# Covid



## Sandy12 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Hier soir la maman de Y m'apprend que le papa est testé positif au covid. La maman me dit qu'elle ne va pas faire testé Y. D'apres le dernier protocole, les cas contact doivent être testé J2. Comment se passe si il n'est pas testé? Peut il revenir à mon domicile?
Est ce que l'un de vous a eu déjà ce cas?

Merci


----------



## booboo (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
moi pas de test = pas d'accueil.
Il y a un protocole, on le  respecte.
Il reviendra à la maison dans 7 jours, si personne d'autre n'est malade entre temps et si toujours pas de test.. 
Et pas d'auto-test pour les moins de 3ans.


----------



## Sandy12 (14 Juillet 2022)

La maman m'a appelé ce soir, Y a eu de la fièvre dans la nuit et il tousse. Du coup, elle lui a fait un autotest et il est positif. Du vous, je lui ai expliqué qu'il devait rester à la maison 7j. Demain il doit faire un antigenique. Je lui ai aussi dit qu'il peut faire un test au bout de 5j si il n'a pas de symptômes depuis 48h et si le test est négatif il peut revenir le lendemain.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Juillet 2022)

Y a vraiment des parents pas nets quand même.....pas de tests chez nous, pas d'accueil et période d'isolement de 7 jours... c'est pas moi qui le dit c'est le protocole.....pour revenir il faut un test à J2 négatif.


----------



## Mayalabeille (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
comme tu dis Nounou22, il y a des parents de fois... Heureusement ils ne sont pas tous comme ça.
Je suis en plein dedans. Un de mes accueillis est positif et je dois me battre avec une famille pour leur faire comprendre que sans test je n'accueille pas leur loulou pendant 7 jours. C'est leur choix, je le respecte. Eh bien, je suis la méchante de service et ils veulent malgré tout m'apporter leur enfant Je me prépare déjà pour une reprise houleuse lundi.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Juillet 2022)

Maintenant je prend de moins en moins de gants avec les parents, j'ai appris hier que nous étions cas contact avec mes loulous par une petite fille accueillie( maman positive et sa fille aussi 😢) bien sûr un jour férié donc pas de pcr possible ni d'antigenique....donc j' ai demandé à ce que soit fait un auto test au minimum avec photo à l'appui pour pouvoir accueillir aujourd'hui. On est au zoo, à l'extérieur....et tout le monde fera un pcr aujourd'hui.... malheureusement en vacances ce soir....si je suis contaminée, ça gâchera mes vacances....mais au moins les parents ont fait le test tout comme nous, c'est le minimum quand même


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Juillet 2022)

Le protocole est de ton côté, ne lâche rien....et s'il ne sont pas contents et bien.... c'est pareil 😅


----------

